# hello



## Bert-Stare (Oct 24, 2010)

long time cat man here

here's a picture of my little guy, Onyx Prana, he's hilarious. He is 15 months old.










super floppy, doesn't claw, very playful, purrs a lot, very receptive to massages... in all of my years of owning and taking care of and playing with all sorts of cats, I have never met a cat like this one... best cat I've ever had the pleasure of meeting, and I get to hang out with him everyday!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

He looks like quite the little character. :grin:


----------



## Bert-Stare (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks!

This is him with his sister when they were babies. My roommates adopted the sister and when I found out she had a brother still at the SPCA, I immediately went and adopted him. I recently moved out and he's now on his own, but he's doing pretty well. It was hard to separate them, but when there's only choice it's an easy decision to make.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwwww!


----------

